
Killer, kleptocrat, genius, spy: the many myths of Vladimir Putin - mgdo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/feb/22/vladimir-putin-killer-genius-kleptocrat-spy-myths
======
mvdwoord
I stopped reading after the first section says: "all he faced as punishment
were some minor sanctions" as well as: "A few diplomats expelled from the
United States is a small price to pay for a potential end to US sanctions"

I mean, what is it, are they minor sanctions? Or was it a small price to pay
to get rid of them, implying they were not so minor after all? Maybe I'm
hangry, but this style of writing smells like the author trying to bend
reality to some sort of predetermined moral stance, and it annoys me greatly.

Time for lunch.

------
baybal2
Rather too much for somebody who once subsisted on stealing sugar, soap and
sausages from American humanitarian aid to USSR.

A man of such calibre making The Free World standing on its toes tells more of
how politicaly weak the Western bloc became, than of him being a significant
threat.

